# White background?



## D-50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been doing some product shots and am having trouble getting a true white background.  Im using a light tent with a light on either side ond one on top. The lights are 3500k so i tried setting my WB to 3600 and 3400k (D200 doesn't do 3500K) and the background is still not truely white, it typicaly comes out with a slight bluish or grey cast.  I also tried setting WB specifically for the lighting setup in the preset mode.  This still did not work. I am real close on some shots but others get a slight color cast on the background. Any ideas on how I can get a white background?


----------



## Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know how to do it on your Nikon but on my canon I take a shot of the back ground first and use it to set custom WB for all the shots after.

Oh and there is always PS..... I sometimes go that way if I have too....


----------



## cameramike (Feb 14, 2008)

shoot in raw and adjust the w\b afterwards.


----------



## dipstick (Feb 15, 2008)

If you get a  "grey cast" it sounds more like an exposure issue than a wb issue. It could be that your background simply isn't exposed bright enought. If you post an example it will be a lot easier to tell and give you good advice!


----------



## Atropine (Feb 15, 2008)

As said, use manual wb from a shot of the set-up or shoot raw and make a preset in adobe camera raw. You should also crank up the exp comp one step or more to really get the bg white. I do this kind of shooting a lot and I still have to fine tune the levels in ps to obtain a good balance btw getting the suitable amount of natural shadow and detail in the products. Also make sure the bg really is white. A lot of the white paper backgrounds companies are selling have a slight yellow tone to it, not perfect for this kind of photos.


----------



## craig (Feb 18, 2008)

Post an example.

Love & Bass


----------

